# اللي عايز يروح دير ابو مقار يدخل بسرعه



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*منظر لدير القديس أنبا مقار





 
*​*لقطات للدير من الداخل*

*كنيسة أنبا مقار
*
*المنارة الجديدة وكنيسة القديس أنبا مقار ويليهم من الخلف الحصن**




كنيسة أنبا مقار وفي الخلفية مبنى المضيفة  





كنيسة القديس أنبا مقار وفي الجانب الأيسر كنيسة الرسل وجزء من المنارة الجديدة




*
*كنيسة الشهيد أبسخيرون
*
*منظر لكنيسة الشهيد أبسخيرون القليني 





منظر للباب الأثري أحد أبواب كنيسة أنبا مقار القديمة والموجود حالياً داخل كنيسة الشهيد  أبسخيرون القليني





المذبح الأوسط بكنيسة الشهيد أبسخيرون 





حوض الميرون الرخامي الموجود بالهيكل القبلي بكنيسة الشهيد أبسخيرون






كنيسة الشيوخ التسعة والأربعين شهيداً

كنيسة التسعة والأربعين شهيداً شيوخ شيهات. 








السُلم الخشبي المجاور لكنيسة التسعة والأربعين شهيداً شيوخ شيهات  
 وقد كان يؤدي إلى القلالي القديمة للرهبان على السور الغربي القديم





منظر يجمع بين كنيسة التسعة والأربعين شهيداً شيوخ شيهات مع المنارة الجديدة لكنيسة أنبا مقار​ * 

*





 
موضع الأجساد داخل كنيسة التسعة والأربعين شهيداً شيوخ شيهات​





*
*يتبع
:download::download:
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*الحصن الأثري
 * 
*



*

*منظر قديم قبل التجديد يجمع بين  الحصن الأثري والمعبر المؤدي إليه وإلى الخلف - الشرق - الباب القديم*
*










منظر للحصن الأثري  











منظر للحصن الأثري ويظهر بجواره البرج المؤدي إليه










منظر يجمع بين قباب الكنائس الموجودة بالدور الأخير في الحصن الأثري وهي من اليمين " قبة كنيسة الآباء السواح - قبة كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس والأبنا بولا والأنبا باخوميوس - قبة كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل










منظر باب الحصن من الداخل ويُرى أنه مُغطى بالحديد وهو بالدور الثاني






منظر     من الداخل يؤدي إلى باب الحصن وهو  مفتوح على المعبر المؤدي إلى خارج الحصن ومن خلفه جرس الدير





*​
*يتبع*
:download::download:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*بركة صلواتهم وشفاعتهم تكون معنا اميييييييييين

صور رائعة جدا 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*لقطات عامله للدير من الداخل*
















































*يتبع*
:download::download:










​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*الرحله لسه مستمرة تابعونى*
:download::download::download::download::download:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*رسوم جداريه بكنيسه الانبا مقار*

*كنيسة أنبا مقار – هيكل يوحنا المعمدان

الصورة تحددها الجهة الشرقية. ويظهر فيها :

 1- داخل العقد ثلاثة وجوه: للسيد المسيح، والسيدة العذراء، والقديس يوحنا المعمدان وهما في وضع التضرع والشفاعة.
2- فوق العقد من اليمين صورة لهارون الكاهن. 
3- وفوق العقد من اليسار صورة لموسى النبي وأمامه ما يشبه لوحي العهد. ​*





صورة لهارون الكاهن.  





داخل المقبب بقايا صورة الميلاد ويظهر فيها رؤوس بعض الملائكة وبعض الرعاة والمجوس. هنا وفوق المقبب من اليمين صورة العذراء جالسة على كرسي بوجه مشرق جميل الملامح غاية الجمال بمسحة قبطية رائعة تخلو من أي أثر للروح البيزنطية التقليدية، وفوق المقبب من اليسار يظهر ملاك البشرى بوجهه المضيء البهي وأجنحته الجميلة المزخرفة. ويلاحظ الزائر أن أجزاءً من الرأس غير ظاهرة وذلك بسبب عملية بناء القبة بعد سقوط القبة القديمة. 





أولاً: داخل العقد ثلاثة من الإنجيليين. 
 ثانياً: فوق العقد من اليمين: إبراهيم يمد يده بالسكين لكي يبدأ ذبح إسحق وهو ينظر إلى أعلى بعد أن منعه الملاك. 
 ثالثاً: فوق العقد من اليسار: الغلامان اللذان اصطحبهما إبراهيم ومعهما الدابة واضحة في اليسار.  





الصورة تحددها الزاوية البحرية الغربية، وفي داخل المقبَّب توجد ملامح لصورة اندثرت ملامحها كانت تمثل أحداث القيامة.  
 وفوق المقبَّب من اليمين صورة يعقوب وبجواره السلَّم تعبيراً عن حلمه المشهور الذي فيه رأى السماء مفتوحة.  
 أما فوق المقبَّب من اليسار فتوجد صورة مقابِلة لهذا المعنى في العهد الجديد وهى غالباً لنثنائيل وفيلبس وهو يدعوه ليسمع من الرب: «من الآن ترون السماء مفتوحة وملائكة الله يصعدون وينزلون على ابن الإنسان.» يو1 : 51 




وتمثل فوق العقد من جهة اليمين ملكي صادق وهو يعضد إبراهيم بخبز وكأس خمر بعد عودته من كسرة كَدَرْلَعَوْمر؛  
 والمقابل له من الجهة اليسرى إشعياء النبي وهو يتقبل من الساروفيم ( على شكل طائر واقف على قاعدة ) جمرة النار الممسوكة بالملقاط 





وكل ما كان مصوَّراً داخل المقبب فُقد بسقوط طبقة البياض. 
 أما فوق المقبَّب فعلى الركن الأيمن، يُرى زكريا الكاهن وهو ماسك مبخرة، واقفاً على دَرَج هو درج الهيكل. 
 أما في الركن الأيسر فيُرى ملاك بهي ووجهه مضيء جداً بجلال هو الملاك جبرائيل يبشر بميلاد يوحنا المعمدان.  
 وتُعتبر هذه الصورة أو الأيقونة الحائطية بمثابة عنوان للهيكل كله





رسوم أثرية اكتُشفت حديثاً في الجانب القبلي من هيكل أنبا مقار (في أسفل الحائط  الشرقي لهيكل الثلاثة الفتية)





وحدة من الرسوم الأثرية في هيكل الثلاثة الفتية. كنيسة أنبا مقار.






 جزء من رسم حائطي يمثل ”الدينونة“. اكتُشف أخيراً في أعلى الحائط الغربي لهيكل أنبا  بنيامين أثناء ترميم وتوسيع كنيسة أنبا مقار، ويرى في منتصف الرسم صورة السيد  المسيح يمسك كتاباً.





 القديس اسطفانوس الشماس يمسك كأس الافخارستيا وعن يمينه أحد الرسل الاثنى عشر. جزء  من أيقونة الدينونة. (الجهة الغربية من هيكل القديس أنبا بنيامين)






القديس بطرس الرسول




رسم حائطي اكتشف حديثاً (كنيسة أنبا مقار – هيكل أنبا بنيامين – الحائط الغربي)  يمثل الشهيد مارمينا والشهيد إقلاديوس وبعض الكتابات باللغة القبطية.







*تابعونى*
:download::download:​


----------



## ponponayah (19 فبراير 2009)

انا روحتو هو فعلا دير من جوة خياااااااااااااااال 
ميرسى جدا على الصور


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 فبراير 2009)

صورة مكبرة للشاروبيم: القوة الإلهية التي رافقت القديس أنبا مقار كل أيام حياته. وهى موجودة بالركن الشرقي البحري لهيكل أنبا بنيامين في قاعدة القبة.





عَقْد هيكل أنبا بنيامين. والظاهر في الصورة أيقونة مستديرة من الأيقونات التسع.  وهي تمثل القديسَيْن يوسف الرامي ونيقوديموس وهما يحملان جسد الرب ذهاباً إلى بستان  جثسيماني.





القديس يوحنا المعمدان





 القديسة العذراء مريم










العذراء تتلقى البشارة






 أحد أشخاص المجوس 

 جزء من أيقونة الميلاد.





جزء من أيقونة إبراهيم يقدم ابنه إسحق











 جزء من أيقونة البشارة بميلاد يوحنا المعمدان .







إبراهيم يقدِّم خبزاً وخمراً لملكيصادق.






جزء من أيقونة القيامة.





​*
**تابعونىىىىى
:download::download::download:
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*رسوم جداريه بكنائس الحصن الاثرى*
* الحصن: كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بالطابق الثالث*

* ويظهر في الصورة الملاك ميخائيل حاملاً حربته المشهورة بيده اليمنى.*
*



*​

*الحصن: كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل، بالطابق الثالث *
*    ويظهر في الصورة القائد المحارب يسطس الوزير وأبَّالي بن يسطس.        




*

*   ويظهر في الصورة القائد القديس المحارب واسيليدس وابنه مكاريوس أخو يوسابيوس.         




*

*ويظهر في الصورة شخصية القديس أنبا أنطونيوس وأنبا بولا وأنبا باخوميوس بالترتيب من اليمين إلى اليسار. *
* ويظهر من أسفل في الوسط الأسدان اللذان اضطلعا بدفن جسد القديس أنبا بولا.   *
*



*

*   الصورة تمثل شخصية الآباء السواح ( من اليمن إلى اليسار ) أنبا صموئيل المعترف، أنبا يؤنس قمص شيهيت، وأبا نوفر.         
 *

*



*

*الصورة هنا تمثل اثنين من السواح وهم من اليمين إلى اليسار: أبا نوفر، وأبا أبرآم رفيق جورجي التي قد محتها مياه الأمطار من على كلس الحائط. *
*



*

*الصورة هنا تمثل اثنين من السواح وهم من اليمين إلى اليسار: أبا جورجي، وأبا أبوللو.   *
*



*

*الصورة هنا تمثل اثنين من السواح وهم من اليمين إلى اليسار: أبا أبيب، وأبا ميصائيل.  *
*



*

*   الصورة هنا تمثل اثنين من السواح وهم من اليمين إلى اليسار: أبا ميصائيل، وأبا بيچيمي.         




*

*تابعوووووووووونى*

*:download::download::download: *


*
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*ايقونات قديمه وحديثه بالدير*

*



*

*أيقونة الثلاثة مقارات القديسين – أيقونة حديثة  *
*   وقد كُتب في أسفلها الإهداء التالي: "مقدمة من نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا أبرآم مطران كرسي البلينا لبيعة القديس العظيم أبي مقار كوكب برية شيهات بالدير سنة 1646 شهداء - 1930م" 
*
*



*

*أيقونة القديس يؤانس القصير – أيقونة أثرية*
*



*

*أيقونة العشاء الرباني – أيقونة حديثة *
*



*

*أيقونة عماد المسيح – أيقونة حديثة *
*



*

*أيقونة الثلاثة فتية القديسين في أتون النار – أيقونة حديثة*
*



*


* الثلاث المقارات القديسون*

* لوحة  قديمة مرسومة على جلد، محفوظة بالدير. تمثل القديسين الثلاثة برموزهم (أنبا  مقار الكبير عن اليمين، وأنبا مقار الإسكندراني يحمل كلَّ منهما صليباً رمز الجهاد  النسكي، وفي الوسط أنبا مقار الأسقف).*
*



*

*صورة قديمة للقديس أنبا مقار*
*



*


* (أيقونة القبلة الحلوة)*

* إحدى اللوحات الروسية القديمة – المعروضة في كنيسة القديس أبسخيرون بالدير*
*



*
*تابعونى لسه الرحله مانتهتش*
:download::download::download::download:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*اثار قديمه اكتشفت اثناء التنقيب والترميم

كأس الافخارستيا، زجاجية سليمة وكاملة وُجِدَت تحت أرضية هيكل كنيسة القديس أنبا مقار* 





بقايا لقَّانات (أوعية طقس الصلاة على الماء) وبقايا قوارير فخارية غاية في القدم.  موجودة داخل المتحف الصغير بحري المكتبة.





أعمدة رخامية وقواعد مربعة ولوحات مذبح وحامل شموع كانت مستعملة في هياكل الكنيسة  الكبرى بالدير، تكشف عن مدى الهيبة والأبهة التي كانت عليها الكنيسة في القرنين  الخامس والسادس.





صليب من الرخام بالحفر تحيط به نقوش بديعة. ويُلاحظ وجود طائرين (ربما حمامتان) على  جانبي الصليب من أسفل. ويُظن أنه كان ضمن نقوش إما لقان أو مذبح. وهو محفوظ الآن  بالمتحف.






*كده الرحله تكون انتهت *
*اتمنا تكون عجبتكم*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 فبراير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *بركة صلواتهم وشفاعتهم تكون معنا اميييييييييين
> 
> صور رائعة جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*





ponponayah قال:


> انا روحتو هو فعلا دير من جوة خياااااااااااااااال
> ميرسى جدا على الصور



*ميرسى كتير لمروركم الجميل
بركته تكون معاكم*


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


>





​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2009)

صور جميله جدا 

ميررررسى على الرحله الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (21 فبراير 2009)

_روعه يا كوكى مجهودك
تسلم ايدك
مشكوره كتيييييييييير
يسوع يبارك حياتك​​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> صور جميله جدا
> 
> ميررررسى على الرحله الجميله
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


*
انا الى ميرسى ان الرحله عجبتك 
ثانكس لمرورك الحلو*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعه يا كوكى مجهودك
> تسلم ايدك
> مشكوره كتيييييييييير
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​​_



*ميرسى كتير ليك يا تونى على تشجيعك*


----------



## shamaoun (21 فبراير 2009)

دير جميل جدا
شكرا ع الصور


----------



## zezza (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الرحلة يا كوكى 
كانت حلوة كتير 

وحقيقى الدير ده تحفة جميل جداجدا 
شكرا كتير حبيبتى على المجهود الرائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2009)

shamaoun قال:


> دير جميل جدا
> شكرا ع الصور





zezza قال:


> شكرا على الرحلة يا كوكى
> كانت حلوة كتير
> 
> وحقيقى الدير ده تحفة جميل جداجدا
> ...


*
ميرسى كتير لمروركم الجميل
يا شمعون وزيزا
ربنا يباركم*


----------



## vetaa (12 مارس 2009)

*رحله جميله بحبه الدير دة
ونفسى اروحه بجد

ميرسى يا كوكى
*​


----------



## tena_tntn (12 مارس 2009)

رحلة روعة 
شكرا ليكى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 مارس 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *رحله جميله بحبه الدير دة
> ونفسى اروحه بجد
> 
> ميرسى يا كوكى
> *​



يارب يا فتوت تروحيه
ميرسى جدا لتواجدك الجميل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 مارس 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> رحلة روعة
> شكرا ليكى



ميرسى يا تينا


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع أكثر من متميز الرب يبارككم صلوا لى ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع أكثر من متميز الرب يبارككم صلوا لى ​



ميرسى لمرورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## was.muslim (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الصور


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2009)

*تغطيه رائعه بالصور للدير العظيم ابو مقار*
*شكرا swety koky girl*​


----------



## king (13 أغسطس 2009)

صور جميلة اوى ربنا يحافظ عليك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أغسطس 2009)

was.muslim قال:


> شكرا على الصور



ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أغسطس 2009)

bitar قال:


> *تغطيه رائعه بالصور للدير العظيم ابو مقار*
> *شكرا swety koky girl*​



ثانكس لردك الجميل بيتر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أغسطس 2009)

king قال:


> صور جميلة اوى ربنا يحافظ عليك



ميرسى كينج لتواجدك


----------



## حشمت عزمى (6 مايو 2010)

صور  جميلة وكلها بركة 
مشكورييييين


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 مايو 2010)

حشمت عزمى قال:


> صور  جميلة وكلها بركة
> مشكورييييين



*ثانكس حشمت لوجودك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*ميرسي علي الصور*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي علي الصور*​



*ثانكس روكااااااا​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يوليو 2018)

رحله طويله  و رائعة 
مجهود رائع أشكرك استمتعت بجد و شكرا على الشرح التفصيلي للأيقونات كمان


----------

